# Inverter generator throttle struggling under load



## loicloicloicloic (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone
We have a no-name inverter generator, SG-FX3600 (possibly Magna brand), rated for 3kw.
It probably has around 300 hours on it, it's been great since day one but now it's starting to act up.

It starts and idles fine, both in Eco and non-Eco mode.
As soon as a load is plugged in, the throttle starts to struggle up and down and up and down in some kind of rhythm, and eventually the genny shuts down.

I'm just wondering before I start taking it apart if anyone has some knowledge of this <behavior> on inverter gennys.

My guess is that something on the inverter board is either toasted or close to. Maybe an electrolytic capacitor has dried up? The genny has been operated in quite high temperatures sometimes.

Anybody has a thought?

Thanks!

Luke


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It sounds like a dirty carb.


----------



## loicloicloicloic (Sep 8, 2013)

Dirty carb? Ok, never would have thought of that. I'll check it out.
Like I said, the genny idles normally at low and high throttle, so I would have ruled out any engine issue.


----------



## loicloicloicloic (Sep 8, 2013)

*Problem solved*

Should have checked first, it was the low oil shutdown.
Strange that the low oil shutdown only came about when a load was plugged in?

So now the real problem is that it's losing oil somewhere...because I filled that oil less than 15 hours ago


----------

